# Proyecto para fuente dc +700w (30A) sin transformador pesado.



## RSX (May 16, 2009)

Aunque a un no trermine el esquema, este es unn proyecto que estoy haciendo.

El plan consistia en hacer una fuente de +700w para varios voltajes, compacta, liviana, con proteccion y con una salida muy estable y con un presupuesto de 100- 50U$S.

Consiste en remplasar los transformadores de 50Hz comunes por un rectificador de AC->DC que son unos diodos y condensadores para despues por un mosfet para producir 20Khz, que se pasa por un  transformador de ferrita pequeño y liviano se rectifica por unos diodos grades y unos pequeños condensadores electroliticos permiten conseguir una salida muy estable a +20A. 

El tema de las partes no es tan caro, para los condensadores pueden destripar unos tv o una fuente de pc quemada y sacar unos buenos condensadores para la rectificacion con condensadores de bajho volñtaje tambien, para el mosfet yo tengo un SS9N90 o algo asi aunque sirve cualquier mosfet +8A y +400V con unos diodos de proteccion. 
Lo mas complicado de conseguir son los diodos que deben ser +40V +40A pero lo mas impòrtante de alta frecuencia (no sirven 1N4xxx), pueden desarmar una fuente de pc y van a encontrar +2, buscan sus caracteristicas en internet para mirar si sirven, yo consequi 2 C34M que son de 30A 40V ultra rapidos dobles por los que los puedo juntar para que trabajen a 40A (no me acuerdo el nombre bien) de una fuente de 150w de una dell pentium 2 y su disipador para mantenerlos frios.

Despues les paso una tabla con las caracteristicas y un diagrama de bloques.


----------



## mnicolau (May 16, 2009)

Bienvenido al foro, hay varios post ya dedicados a las SMPS, incluso con PCBs y ya probadas. Tanto elevadoras como reductoras, incluso la modificación de una fuente de PC. Sólo te resta hacer los cambios para las distintas tensiones de salida y para bancar el consumo que buscás.

Fuente SMPS para amplificadores. Fuente Switching 110/220 VAC Hagala Ud mismo
Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 12VDC
Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 110-220VAC
Fuente conmutada (switching)

etc.. el buscador no muerde 

Saludos


----------



## RSX (May 16, 2009)

mmm... me parecieron medior complicados algunos por las partes en el armado y otras cosas, pero no vi esactamente lo que queria. 

a y el buscador ya me mordio dos veces!.


----------



## mnicolau (May 16, 2009)

Más simple es medio dificil de lograr esa potencia y por las descripciones que hiciste estás queriendo armar una forward o flyback... 



> Consiste en remplasar los transformadores de 50Hz comunes por un rectificador de AC->DC que son unos diodos y condensadores para despues por un mosfet para producir 20Khz, que se pasa por un transformador de ferrita pequeño



Esas topologías están recomendadas para un rango de hasta 150[W] aprox... para lograr los 700[W] necesitarías armar una full bridge con 4 mosfets... o una push pull podría ser capás.


----------



## Nilfred (May 16, 2009)

Recomiendo "Dual Switch Forward" para esa potencia/costo.
Push Pull no porque es una topología exclusiva para baja tensión de entrada.
De todas formas es tirar bofetadas al aire faltando el resto de los datos, como ser, tensiones de salida, corriente de cada una de ellas, tensión de entrada, 110, 220, 90-240.
En cuanto a complejidad, se me hace que en cualquier momento te mandan a leer un libro...


----------



## RSX (May 17, 2009)

Primero un mosfet de 8A facilmente uno lo puede usar a 1Kw todo depende de la frecuencia, los tiempo de transicion, la resistencia del mosfet, la disipacion claro por que si uno toma una mosfet y elimina las inverciones de voltaje en el apagado y en el funcionamiento, y que el mosfet pare de conducir cuando aya corriente circulando facilmente lo destruiras.
Claro te tienes que fijar en la corriente pico que aguanta para no volar los mosfet cuando enciendas la fuente.
El teda del transformador nunca able de uno de esos nucleos de flyblack o de una fuente por que se saturarian facilmente.

Ah, y en cuanto a un fullbridge o un bridge éstos sirven para manejar mas de 2Kw según el mosfet que uses y es un desperdicio de silicio si no lo pones a punto


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 17, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Recomiendo "Dual Switch Forward" para esa potencia/costo.
> Push Pull no porque es una topología exclusiva para baja tensión de entrada.
> De todas formas es tirar bofetadas al aire faltando el resto de los datos, como ser, tensiones de salida, corriente de cada una de ellas, tensión de entrada, 110, 220, 90-240.
> En cuanto a complejidad, se me hace que en cualquier momento te mandan a leer un libro...



Saludos al foro, amigo Nilfred casualmente estoy leyendo unas notas de aplicaciones con esa topología Dual Switch Forward, pero he leido muchas discrepancias en cuanto a la potencia, me explico he leido en algunos paper donde la potencia para un singled forward es la misma para la Dual Switch Forward (500watts), salvo que esta ultima no necesita desmagnetizar el transformador y no son necesarios mosfet de mucha corriente, ahora te planteo una duda, necesito una fuente de +/-45V a 450W, y haciendo unos cálculos el mosfet deberá soportar una corriente de 10.25A, tu que me recomiendas?

otros datos:

Vin=115V
Eff=85%
Fs=76Khz


----------



## Nilfred (May 17, 2009)

@narcisolara_21: ±45v me pinta a Audio Class AB, y usar una conmutada para eso como que desentona, te recomiendo pasarte a Audio Class D.
La potencia es la misma, cambia la eficiencia, η=85% solo es posible con la DSF.
Por otro lado es muy complicado mantener la regulación negativa, busca en el foro hay una sin lazo en la que estan trabajando.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 17, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> @narcisolara_21: ±45v me pinta a Audio Class AB, y usar una conmutada para eso como que desentona, te recomiendo pasarte a Audio Class D.
> La potencia es la misma, cambia la eficiencia, η=85% solo es posible con la DSF.
> Por otro lado es muy complicado mantener la regulación negativa, busca en el foro hay una sin lazo en la que estan trabajando.



Sí nilfred es para la UCD 200Watts que está aquí en el foro, la voy hacer para 2 canales, Entonces me recomiendas doble forward, también había pensado hacerla en lazo abierto, y como controlador PWM tengo TL494 y UC3844, también quiero implementar como sensor de corriente en el primario del transformador, un pequeño transformador hecho con un toroide con un radio de 1:100 así como está en la imagen que adjunto, esa es una fuente Half bridge de 400W con salida simetrica para usarla en un amplificador, es de la revista Elektor, que por cierto es a lazo cerrado y puedes escoger entre la rama positiva o la negativa para la regulación..

gracias...


----------



## unleased! (May 18, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> @narcisolara_21: ±45v me pinta a Audio Class AB, y usar una conmutada para eso como que desentona...


  Ahí me has impersionado  Porqué desentona?  Lo dices, por la vistosidad del diseño?
Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (May 18, 2009)

Audio Class D es conmutado y eficiente también, cortaste el quote antes de tiempo. Mirá este tema.


----------



## RSX (May 24, 2009)

A para aclarar el tema de la fuente en un princiopio aunque no espicifique quiero explicar una cosa
En los sistemas como boost, flyblacK, forward funciona por almacenamiento inductivo en un nucleo, estas topologias aunque muy usadas tienen una eficiencia 85% maximo, aunque sea baja la frecuencia, tiene el problema de usar granndes nucleos magneticos y usar muy ineficientemente los MOSFET o IGBT segun sea el caso, a causa que tienen que soportar voltajes altos, corrientes pico muy altas y pasar a estado Off cuando hay mucha circulacion de corriente y voltaje, esto causa que el diodo paralelo tenga que conducir mucha potencia, disminuye la eficiencia, y el MOSFET deba absorver mucha potencia, consideralo asi un mosfet utopico o ideal pasa de conduccion max a off en un tiempo nulo (por eso ideal) mientras que uno real tiene un tiempo de apagado y uno de encendido, durante este tiempo son unas simples resistencias absorviendo mucha energia, por ej en un mosfet tipico con un tiempo de -+300ns o incluso mas segun el controlador de este de tiempo de transicion con una corriente pico de 25A por ej cosos muy comunes absorveria y a una frecuencia 40KHz
Pdisip=(AxV)x t de transicion x f
T transicion se calcula por medio de la corriente que tiene que dar el controlador (2A por ej)y la capacidad del mosfet (de gate) por ej 2nf tipico en este caso el t es igual al maximo del mosfet.
Un mosfet necesita +10V el terminal de contrrol para pasar a conduccion total aunque se usa de 12-15 para evirtar que se produscan daños.

T trans= 150ns
Pot= 310V*25A=7750w*150ns=1.16mW*40KHz=46W en un solo mosfet!

Ese es un problema grave que yo mensione, otro sistema es el de transferencia constante como un transformador que es la topologia de puente, pero tambien tiene el inconveniente de la pot perdida

Esto causa una bajada grannde en eficiencia y tambien se necesita mucho silicio.

Otra forma muchooooo mas eficiente y la que yo escogui es la topologia resonante, que es parecida a un amplificador clase E teniendo una eficiencia de 95% !, esto se debe a que no se usa en lo mas minimo el efecto inductivo, sino que un circuito LC en el transformador, esto permite:
>Bajo voltaje y no hay elevacion de este
>Auto limitado en corto circuito 
>Muy bajo consumo en estado reposo
>No hay perdida por canje de valores (pot disipadas en transicion)
>Permite conseguir +500w facilmente con un solo mosfet
>puede controlarse facilmente potencias de +20Kw con IGBT
>se necesita un muy pequeño nucleo magnetico por que la onda no es cuadrada, por lo que no se absorve parte de la energia del brusco encendido y no necesita almacenar energia (solo transfiere)
>Genera muy poca interferenci
>Mas seguro en causa de corto circuto, esto se debe a que entre el condensador de filtro y el transformador hay un condensador en serie por lo que no se descarga al ser dc solo deja pasar AC, creanme esto es bueno cuando un mosfet o IGBT falla en alta carga no es muy lindo
>Permite usar frecuencias de 20 a +200KHz 
>el voltaje es muyt parejo y no se necesita grandesw condensadores filtro
>necesita ser afinado 

>>no se puede variar el cilco de travbajo, sino el mosfet se apagaria cuando hay corriente
>>para regular la potencia se tiene que controlar por medio de numeros de pulsos por seg. o por rafagas.


----------



## Nilfred (May 25, 2009)

Uhh me recolgué con la UcD, pero la mayoría de los comentarios dicen que la UcD no anda o va para atrás, que el que anda bien es el primer diseño Class D no UcD de ejtagle.
Te juro que es el primer amplificador Class D con alimentación simétrica que veo, normalmente son con salida en puente completo y no tan simples.

La Quasiresonant es muy Green, te felicito por seguir la línea verde, ahora ¿Lo del lazo como lo tenes resuelto? Lazo abierto, mmm. Bueno no quiero entretenerte ni desviarte, veo que vas por el buen camino.


----------



## zopilote (May 25, 2009)

Vaya un esquema de una SMPS de Elektor (June 2008), muy interesante voy a tratar de conseguir el articulo del SAPS para leerlo.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 25, 2009)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Vaya un esquema de una SMPS de Elektor (June 2008), muy interesante voy a tratar de conseguir el articulo del SAPS para leerlo.
> 
> Etolipoz
> ----------



Aquí lo dejo, descarga las 3 partes...


----------



## zopilote (May 25, 2009)

gracias Narcisolara_21, lo que me pregunto ahora es, tiene una segunda parte, en donde se detalla el circuito de control de la fuente, o esa parte tenemos que colocarlo nosotros (cada quien hace el suyo), en fin resulta interesante el articulo.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 26, 2009)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> gracias Narcisolara_21, lo que me pregunto ahora es, tiene una segunda parte, en donde se detalla el circuito de control de la fuente, o esa parte tenemos que colocarlo nosotros (cada quien hace el suyo), en fin resulta interesante el articulo.
> 
> Etolipoz
> ----------



Saludos,Si eso lo tenemos que hacer nosotros, pero no es complicado y sería aún mas facil sin regular la salida...


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Ene 22, 2015)

Buenas tardes amigos

*Aqu*i dejo la revista completa de elektor june 2008 donde esta la smps que decian y gracias por la info a*qu*i posteada*,* me sirvio mucho*,* ahora la analizare

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BwEtHTXv9SMlSHY1Tkk1WWJKZkE&usp=sharing


----------

